# Does My Anubias Barteri suffers from light intensity?



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey,
I've had about three stems of this one for more than six months.
I've tied 2 of them to pieces of wood and they are about half way height.
The lower stem is tied to the wood but is shaded by other wood decorations and plants.
The lower one looks much better. While the higher have black holes, green spot algae, bright green leafs and though pearling nicely and side-shooting new leafs, the lower on has a more "healthy" dark green color and almost now holes or green algae.
I think that as the higher stems are closer to the light source (3X54W HO T5), they are effected in some bad manner by it&#8230;
I've seen aquariums with very high lighting intensity and nothing like that.








Could it be lack of nutrients? I dose NPK..

what do you think?

Thanks.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Does My Anubias Barteri suffer from light intensity?*

Image Fixed.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have Anubias petite planted ranging from near the surface on wood to down on the substrate. I actually have less algae issues on the plants that are higher up in the tank. Anubias does like iron dosing, so make sure you are adding micros.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey.
I really have been doesing Iron at lower than regular amount. 
Here a some pictures (they got "burnt" with over-exposure. sorry about that, better luck next time)

It might be a thred algae problem, taking over the roots? as far as I know a hardy plant likr Anubias doesn't mind that. And besides, it soaks nutrients through the leaves.









throughout the next photos you can see fine newly grown leaves of the same rhizome, with a bit older leaves, with tears and green spotted algae. also, the tears margins are black and rotted.


















Notice the lower leaves on the lower left side are growing well. Something to do with them being in the shade?


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Better Shots


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks like you have a pleco or something rasping the leaves. Something is eating them.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

My best guess was snails..
I have no Placo.
Only Ancistrus', Otto's and *SNAILS* (MTS and deer-horns..)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ancistrus many will do this. Are you giving them veggies? MTS don't usually do it. I don't' know what deer-horn snails are.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Well.. I really haven't feed them that well.. I try better.
Anyway I meant Ramshorn snail ("deer-horn" is a free translation from hebrew, sorry).


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I had the exact opposite, with the Anubias near the light doing well and the lower not hanging in at all. I've heard they like phosphates as well as iron, so there's another potential issue to ponder.

I have 1 Ancistrus and she is well behaved, probably because she's got plenty else to eat since my lighting out-weighs my available nutrients (algae...whoo-hooo!). I don't dose anything, but since I moved the Anubias closer to the lights they are doing well.


----------



## EQUINOX (Nov 19, 2008)

Any other good guesses as too what's causing this?


----------

